# Big shooting star while.........



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

taking a picture of this owl tonight. Is that not totally sweet!!!!!??????!!!!!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

WOW! Great photo


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Isn't it wayyyyy too big and traveled way too far in your 1/60 sec exposure to be a shooting star? (it's near stop-action on the owl but not on the streaking object...).

your flash fired and maybe it caught a very close up bug. really.

just doesn't look anything like any photo of a shooting star I've ever seen (which isn't many...)...


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

puttputt said:


> Isn't it wayyyyy too big and traveled way too far in your 1/60 sec exposure to be a shooting star? (it's near stop-action on the owl but not on the streaking object...).
> 
> your flash fired and maybe it caught a very close up bug. really.
> 
> just doesn't look anything like any photo of a shooting star I've ever seen (which isn't many...)...


 
I dunno, did not think about that, know hardly anything about photography, was the first thing that came to mind. Still thought it was a neat pic even if its not.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

It is indeed cool. But I think it's a UFO for sure.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a very cool photo! Who cares if it's a bug or not, it is awesome.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome photo


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

That's a cool photo. Love the redeye on the owl.

The streak appears to be infront of the tree branches. Makes the bug theory seem plausible. But UFO is way more interesting :lol:


----------



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

It is a cool photo. 

I like the idea that it's a shooting star. Or a UFO. 

GSG


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have to blow that up and frame it.What are the odds of having both in 1 shot.Very Nice,Mich


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy smokes!!!!!! once in a lifetime pic thats awesome congrats!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

First off, Great pic any way you cut it! Nice effect.

As far as the debate goes if that is a shooting star or not, I have to agree that it isn't likely. Exposure to effect isn't right. However, also notice that there is not shadowing from the branches of the tree in front of the star. I'm sure it was a fairly bright light but unlikely so intense that it'd wash out the branches completely like is shown. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

It's not a meteor by any chance...Not even the brightest fireballs are that big. I've seen hundreds of meteors, so I doubt that's one.

I do think that your flash caught something closeby, like a bug. In the right conditions, I could repeat a shot like that with dust in the air.

EDIT: Looking back at the pic, I can see some more dust particles in the upper right...More credit to the idea that what you caught is a bug or something similar.

Here's a pic of a really cool fireball (the brightest of meteors) streaking during the 1998 Leonid Shower









Here's another fireball









Fireballs are absolutely amazing, I've only seen a handful in my life. I had the misery of having thunderstorm rage above during the stongest leonid shower of the past century in 2001.

As you can see, the object in your photo does not taper like most meteors do.


----------

